
Show HN: Find longtail keywords with  low SEO competition - itrinity
http://kwfinder.com/
======
joshdance
Can't make any searches for free without signing up?

~~~
itrinity
This restriction is there just for the last 2 hours. You could do 5 analysis
without any account before. The reason is that I got a huge traffic from
HackerNews and the service was not prepared for such a big load and were (are)
there many technical issues. I know, it is my bad but I really did not expect
that people will love this service (concept) so much that it will go on #1
page on Hackernews.

~~~
joshdance
Makes sense. Would have been nice to put a note about that. Something like
'sorry, due to really high usage, you have to sign up for an account.' Just
letting people know. Good luck!

------
imaginenore
Wherever you're getting your data, it's not very good.

There's absolutely no way "boudoir photography" is more popular than "wedding
photography". Most people can't even spell "boudoir".

[http://i.imgur.com/SlVlngq.png](http://i.imgur.com/SlVlngq.png)

~~~
mattpavelle
Dude, Rule 34. It is certainly possible.

------
itry
Hmm... "music" has a green SEO score. I would think "music" is not exactly a
niche keyword, right?

Probably because it has a PR0 page on top?

------
gingerlime
I registered, tried a search term and got a blank screen. a couple more. Blank
screen. Now I'm getting a "You are doing too much. Subscribe now and do more
analysis"...

UPDATE: also tried the chat, but received no answer. Maybe it's the HN effect.

~~~
itrinity
Hello, I am sorry, [http://kwfinder.com](http://kwfinder.com) hit #1 page on
HackerNews and there is a really high load right now. We are fixing this
issue. Sorry for this inconvenience.

~~~
cm2012
I also had the issue - no big deal though.

------
clickonchris
I'd love to sign up and check it out but your signup page is using HTTP (no
ssl), and I'd prefer not send a password over the internets in clear text.
Throw some SSL on that baby and I'll come back.

~~~
halcyondaze
So, use a password that doesn't compromise any of your accounts and try it.

------
Kluny
The SEO person sitting next to me says that this doesn't appear to offer
anything that Trends and AdWord tools already have. I'm not well enough
informed to have an opinion, but can I ask (for their benefit) what
differentiates this from those other tools?

------
emgeee
Pretty cool site. I'm not the most familiar with the SEO landscape so some
more quick tips would be useful. For example, I had to do some quick research
to find out that the PR number is between 0-10 with 10 being the highest.

~~~
bhartzer
I thought PR (PageRank) was pretty mainstream at this point. So much so that
Google itself doesn't use it as major search engine ranking factor (at least
as much as they used to).

------
NhanH
The top right side box is empty for me (not that the content is empty, but
look white and just seems to be broken to me), and it's still loading after a
while.

------
sic1
I am always uneasy when i see a site wanting any of my info to sign up and
they don't have a privacy policy anywhere. I know you just built this thing,
and wanted to share it - but you want my email address and a password, you
need to tell me what you will or will not do with this information. "No spam."
doesn't count as a privacy policy. For the record, I really would love to try
this service out.

------
michaelmior
Anyone have any thoughts on how this compares with HitTail[0]?

[0] [https://hittail.com/](https://hittail.com/)

~~~
rwalling
HitTail uses the existing keywords people are using to find your site and
automatically generates long tail suggestions for you each day or week
(depending on your plan). It uses your proprietary keyword data to come up
with more keywords your site is highly likely to rank for (low hanging fruit).

It appears that KWFinder asks you to enter a phrase and provides a list of
long tail keywords. So it's more similar to LongTailPro or the Google Keyword
Planner than HitTail - meaning it pulls from a single database of keywords
they have compiled or otherwise have access to pull ideas from.

------
archemike_
I like the concept and would use this. The only issue is that the factors for
competition are either low in the SEO ratio or the site's factors don't
include very important facets of SEO therefore the tool isn't complete so you
would be stuck with ok suggestions that require the same manual vetting
afterwards.

------
fiatjaf
I scrapped a lot of expressions (mostly based on verbs) from the Google
Suggest in portuguese and made this kind-of keyword search service:
[http://nichos.alhur.es/](http://nichos.alhur.es/), but I don't like the
results. They aren't very much inspiring.

Can you give me some advice?

------
RealGeek
Neat tool, much easier and simpler than Google Keyword Planner.

Where is the source of volume and PPC data? How accurate is it?

------
dools
This is great. I used to use Market Samurai for this but it was slow as hell
and then their SEO competition module broke altogether (presumably because of
changes in the Google kw tool).

Are you scraping Google kw planner directly or are you using a separate
keyword database?

~~~
itrinity
Directly. And it is a really big challenge :)

~~~
dools
Wow that's great! I'd been looking for another kw tool that wasn't relying on
an externally built/maintained kw database.

Well done, I'll be visiting with utmost frequency and paying the toll, sir.

------
aaron987
Oh thank you! I've been looking for something like this. I know about Market
Samauri, but that was slow and doesn't work in Linux. It was also very spammy.
Your tool is a much nicer experience.

------
ohashi
I have no idea what the color scheme means on SERPs listings. Numbers are
obviously color coded... but I can't figure out any explanation as to what
green vs red means.

~~~
itrinity
Red color = High SEO competitiveness Green color = Low SEO competitiveness

I will have to make it more clear, because many people are asking about it.

~~~
ohashi
I'm seeing it on the SERP results on the right hand side for number colors.
See: [http://i.imgur.com/v64bfWa.png](http://i.imgur.com/v64bfWa.png)

~~~
itrinity
There are multiple shades from green to red.

~~~
ohashi
So in this instance, is the color indicating how competitive the sites are for
the term? in general? It's obviously a ranked list, so presumably they would
be in descending order for that term.

------
nekitamo
Nice! A similar tool with some tongue in cheek humor is:
[http://keywordshitter.com](http://keywordshitter.com)

------
grinnick
What's the min/max on the SEO rating? So far I've seen an 8 and a 10 but it
could be out of 100 for all I know.

------
Terpaholic
This is absolutely amazing. Thank you for this! Could you talk a little bit
more about what goes into the competition score?

~~~
itrinity
Thanks for your opinion. SEO score is based on Google PageRank, CitationFlow
(MajesticSEO), TrustFlow (MajesticSEO) and number of unique IPs linked to the
page (MajesticSEO). This calculation is based on SEO competitiveness of the
first 10 Google SERP results.

------
mladenkovacevic
Really love the interface. It lays out the important information in a very
concise and usable way.

------
bhartzer
Running pretty slow for me, still waiting for the data after a few minutes...

~~~
itrinity
Yes, I did not expect it will go on #1 page on HackerNews, there is really
huge traffic right now and I try to fix this issue.

~~~
david_shaw
Well, congratulations on your unexpected success! :)

It's a little hard to use right now, but the results I've managed to get are
great so far. Nice work!

May I ask what your eventual monetization strategy is (if any)? Ads?
Subscriptions? Pay-per-use lookups?

------
spindritf
What does the SEO difficulty score mean? Is it percentile? What is it?

~~~
itrinity
It is a scale 0-100. The higher number, the more competitive keyword. The
score is based on SEO competitiveness of the top 10 Google SERP pages.

------
trg2
This is really good.

